# blighted ovum or missed miscarriage questions



## applegirl

Hello ladies,

I'm currently 6 weeks after 4 miscarriages in the past, have had some spotting and completely nervous. 

I'm still tracking my BBT - and I wonder if some of you might be willing to share your experience. 

I know that fall in temperatures when pregnant can indicate a miscarriage - but if a woman has a missed miscarriage or a blighted ovum would her temps still stay high?

Can anyone who has experienced a blighted ovum or missed miscarriage please let me know if you kept on having pregnancy symptoms? Did you spot or bleed? Sorry to bring up bad memories - but I appreciate your help so much. 

:hugs:


----------



## hopedance

i dont have any answers for you, but just wanted to send you some love. :hugs:


----------



## maccy

I had a blighted ovum last year and yes my symptoms and hcg continued to rise cause my body did not recognise there was a fault, I did have a small loss at 7 weeks which is when they picked up the empty sac, this stayed the same until around 12 weeks when the placenta was due to take over, I then miscarried naturally.


----------



## applegirl

thanks for sharing that Maccy. Sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Omi

In retrospect, id have to say my symptoms defenitely lessened with both my mmc's. At the time, i was cluthing to straws, as you say yourself, you're so nervous anyway, but i knew..i just knew.

Lots of stickydust comeing your way, chicken!! :)


----------



## applegirl

thanks Omi :hugs: really appreciate you sharing - and praying you WILL be 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## Rumpskin

applegirl said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm currently 6 weeks after 4 miscarriages in the past, have had some spotting and completely nervous.
> 
> I'm still tracking my BBT - and I wonder if some of you might be willing to share your experience.
> 
> I know that fall in temperatures when pregnant can indicate a miscarriage - but if a woman has a missed miscarriage or a blighted ovum would her temps still stay high?
> 
> Can anyone who has experienced a blighted ovum or missed miscarriage please let me know if you kept on having pregnancy symptoms? Did you spot or bleed? Sorry to bring up bad memories - but I appreciate your help so much.
> 
> :hugs:

So sorry you are feeling uneasy darling.

I have had a completed and missed miscarriage. The missed miscarriage was at 12w exactly and LO had died 4 weeks previous. My symptoms had came and gone all throughout the short pregnancy. At 6w 4d, i had a scan and saw a beautiful strong heartbeat. I started spotting just under 6 weeks later. I had backache, heavier bleeding and terrible cramps which ended up with me going to hospital via ambulance.

A missed miscarriage is a cruel fate. I grew very big and physically looked pregnant but inside, i knew that my son/daughter had died. The 12 week scan showed in deed this.

If you have any doubts darling, go for a reassurance scan. You are so entitled to this.

Have you had any testing?

Rumps xxxx


----------



## applegirl

Hi Rumps - first of all - so sorry for your loss. What a sad story honey :cry: and thank you so much for sharing all this with me. 

I've had one scan at 5w4d by LMP or 6w0d by O. We saw a very nice gestational sac and yolk sac. No baby yet. I'm now 6w5d. Scan booked on Friday when I will be 7w3d by O or 7w0d by LMP. 

Since the scan we've had a little bit of brown coloured CM. And a little temp dip today. (still temping) ;) 

Just on eggshells. You know. Nervous about everything. But hoping hoping hoping. 5 more (extra long) sleeps til the scan. Been sleeping lots. And drinking lots......


----------



## Shelby2007

Hi.. I just had a missed miscarriage.. at 9 weeks with identical twins.. I have to say that I really didnt have symptoms (such as morning sickness or cravings).. the only one i really had was being compeltley tired all the time. I had some slight bleeding around week 5.. and the dr. said it was old blood. 

I too believe a mmc is a cruel fate.. it just isnt fair at all :cry: I had to take misoprostal to induce my miscarriage. Im sorry you are going through this.. I wouldnt wish a missed miscarriage on anyone.. (or any sort for that matter).


----------



## AS1

Hi - I've had both a mmc and then a BO just two weeks ago. Both times they have only been picked up at the second scans (I had an early scan at 6/7 weeks both times and the pregnancies looked viable). In hindsight with the MMC my symtoms had eased around the time they said the baby had stopped growing. With the BO i was really shocked as I had such strong pregnancy symptoms, every symptom there is I seemed to have it! The doc said that as the sac was continuing to grow and the placenta was producing hormones my body still felt pregnant which was the reason for this. I've had no bleeding either time & because of the symptoms had no reason to think anything was wrong so unfortunately I feel its hard to be positive short of seeing the little one on a scan.

Sorry I can't be more positive but am just being truthful about my experiences of both types of mc. I really wish you luck with your pregnancy and hope it all goes well for you this time xx


----------



## applegirl

thanks so much Shelby and AS1 for sharing. I think that what is coming through clearly is that there is no way to be sure before the scan. I am interested to see what temping can tell me - but other than that I just have to wait and hope. All the best to both of you in your journeys - and I am so so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## charliesmom

My first was a mmc. I didn't find out until my 12 week scan. It showed that the baby had gone at 10 weeks. Then I realized it made sense that I stopped peeing in the middle of the night, and my boobs didn't hurt anymore. So, yes, my symptoms did stop. I just don't remember the exact week because I oblvious and thought everything was going great. The only indication I thought something might have been wrong was that I started spotting 1 days before my 12 week scan. Which means, baby died 2 weeks before any spotting occured.


----------



## applegirl

thanks for telling me all of that Charlie. I'm really sorry that you lost your baby - and someone it seems even more of a blow to have experienced loss so close to 12 weeks. 

I am really hoping for you hon :hugs:


----------



## MrsJD

Hi you!

Try not to stress too much, easier said than done, I know!

Okay, first of all a BO doesn't show a yolk sac just the Gest Sac, so that's brilliant news yours has been seen on the scan.

My MMC was at 9 weeks with massive amount of cramping which latest for hours, I still had pregnancy symptoms. I was scanned two days after the cramps and that's when we discovered our wee bean had gone :cry:

It's so hard when you have had previous MC's hun! but try and stay positive.

:hugs:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Orange lady

Hi there
So sorry you're feelin nervous. it's only natural.
I'm sure what I am about to say isn't going to make you feel a whole lot better - sorry. With my missed miscarriage, I continued to have all my pregnancy symptoms right up til the baby was removed by ERPC. However I never did temperatures so I can't answer that one.
Sorry


----------



## applegirl

thanks Mrs JD - yeah I have figured out that a true BO does not have a yolk sac - so that is good news :) you are right. Trying to relax and think positive (PMA)

Mrs JD and Orange lady - thanks for sharing. It's ok don't worry about making me worry! I'm doing that anyway. I'm so sorry about your missed miscarriages. I'm sure the cramps were so scary and it must have been awful to still have all those signs right up to the end :cry: Big :hugs: to both of you. It really does seem that most women don't keep on temping which is likely healthy!! but no way am I putting that thermometer down!! 

only a few more days now til we know more. Scan on Friday. here's hoping. :hugs:


----------



## MrsJD

Good luck on friday Mrs. I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Orange lady

Good luck - let us know how it goes
:hug:


----------



## maccy

Good luck hun, it's a good sign that there was a yolk sac hun..mine didn't even have that. There are loads of stories on this site of women like you and lots go on to have healthy pregnancies.. I wish u all the luck in the world, I know how nervous you must be I had to have three scans a week between each and it's the worst wait ever.


----------



## Lyns

Hey sweetie....part of me wants to tell you to switch forums and stop reading, as I feel that listening to other stories must scare you half to death, but on the other hand....like me, you probably feel best prepared to tackle anything and everything with the maximum amount of info at your fingertips, so I hope I can help.

My mc was a mmc. I found out at my scan at 9+4, that baby had died somewhere around the 6 week mark. My HCG levels were consistent with a 9+4 pregnancy, my uterus and the sac had continued to grow in size, and my cervix was so tightly shut that the misoprostal had no effect and I needed a full ERPC. I hadn't spotted, had nothing outside of ordinary pregnancy cramps same as I did with Morgandie. My surgeon told me that everything about me had carried on being pregnant, apart from my baby. 

But, in all honesty, when they told me, it was not a surprise, on some level I knew that my pregnancy wasn't going right. For that reason I hadn't allowed myself to overly bond with my baby...probably one of the reasons that I was able, emotionally, to deal with it all the way I did. Don't get me wrong, it hurt like hell, but it wasn't a shock.

I have to also say that my symptons were not as strong as they were in my first pregnancy....I suffered AWFUL morning sickness....to the point of hospitalisation, in my first pregnancy, and yet the second time, I barely barfed once. Just a background nauseous feeling, that never worsened, but never went away. 

I don't temp...(although I must have taken a gazillion HPT's...they all got darker right to the end) and to be honest I kind of wished I hadn't now. I think that was part of my body kidding itself I was still pregnant IYKWIM. In my first pregnancy, I took one HPT, and when it was positive I just got on with my pregnancy and had a baby....sometimes I really believe ignorance is not just bliss, but a sanity saver, and I do occasionally wonder if we can even obsess ourselves into problems? 

For what its worth, I actually would say put the thermometer away and enjoy, if you can. Those first few weeks are an incredibly privileged time that just you and your baby share, and I just wish you could relax through them (so so soooo much easier said than done, I know!), and a thermometer won't change anything one way or another, it will just give you more to think about....more to worry about! But I totally understand why you feel the need to temp, but please remember that at this point your temp will start to go wobbly anyway, so that may worry you more than reassure you. My doctor also believes that the worry factor from constant testing and temping can contribute to problems...but I guess that may be her personal opinion as opposed to research based. I can see her point though!

I truly wish I could wave a magic wand and give you the answers and reassurance you want....but every pregnancy is so different, and what is true for one person isn't necessarily for the next. All I can tell you is this morning, I was cuddling my 6 month old nephew, whose Mummy went through a bad ectopic (lost a tube, an ovary and nearly her life), a BO and a complete mc, was utterly convinced she would never have a baby, before finding out to her utter surprise that she was 14 weeks....just when she'd given up! The doctors had told her she wouldn't carry her own child.....and yet she had him no problem. 

And from all the (vast amounts of) research I've done.....amazingly enough you still have a greater chance of a successful pregnancy than a problematic one! That fact always seems so difficult to get my head round....but it is true. So please try and hang on to that! Huge :hugs: to you xx

PS I'm always happy if you just want an ear to bend offline or on....I warn you though, I'm not a 'yes-man' and don't just say whats needed to make people feel better. I am very sensitive, but honest, and always try to take a balanced view, but if that would ever help....I'm here! xxx


----------



## applegirl

wow - Lyns - i am so touched by you sharing so much of your story. I definately don't want yes (wo)men! And yet I do understand that it is time, and only time that will tell. That the absence of signs and symptoms does not necessarily mean bad news, and that the presence of them does not guaruntee good news. I know my temping can not really predict the future. yet - I will greedily lap up the little glimpses, pieces of the puzzle until friday - when i should know much more. 

I want you all to know, as well, that although I am one part anxiety and worry, I am also one part joy. And I will hold on to bubbs just as long as I'm allowed to - be that a few more days - or 50 more years. 

Much love and :dust: to you all... thanks so much for helping me spend these days. :hugs:


----------



## Omi

I know what you mean..i think we all do :)

I can honestly say i will be the same and i think its important to be welcoming of the little life you're carrying and to be happy as you say, about it ,but being a mum- as my mother once said- means you do and will always worry...so it goes with the territory i guess :)

I think for me next time, if i dont lose symptoms i shall just do one of these https://www.simply-baby.net/forum/images/smilies/tmi.gif until i get past 1 tri...do you think it'll work? :rofl: I have my doubts, lol!

You sound like a very pragmatic soul and i believe you are only feeling the natural worry anyone in your ( our ) situation would feel when you're caring for something that is so precious to you as this pg!

I have every faith you will be fine, chicken!

Mucho https://www.simply-baby.net/forum/images/smilies/sticky%20baby.gif, https://www.simply-baby.net/forum/images/smilies/stickyvibesgirl.gif Appelgirl!!! Omi xxx


----------



## Lazy Leo

I second what most o the girls have said here and I wish yu lots of things to make the time betwen now and Friday pass quicker, and lots of sticky dust that everything is ging to show up fine on Friday xxxx


----------



## Nichollette4

I wanted to share my story with all those suffering the grief of a blighted ovum. Please, Please DO NOT have a D&C unless you have had several sonograms and or blood tests and you and your doctor are absolutely sure the pregnancy is not viable.

2 weeks ago (Thursday) I took a pregnancy test and to my surprise, I was pregnant. This was a big surprise as my husband and I were not trying to have a baby. We just had our third son ten months ago and had no intentions on getting pregnant. But our trust in God is immense, and we know this is what he wanted for us. I scheduled an appoiment to see my OB (Friday), he examined me and said that my uterus felt larger than 4 weeks (which based on my LMP was how far along I should have been). He sent me for a sono the same day. The minute I saw the sac, I asked the sono tech why it looked empty. She said that she was sorry to tell me that the sac was empty and miss-shaped which meant I had a blighted ovum. At the time I was measuring 6 weeks. 

I had mixed emotions, but trusted that this is what God wanted for us. The next week (Wednesday) I went back to see my doctor. He explained that the pregnancy was not viable, and that I could wait to have a miscarriage or I could have D&C. I weighed my options, and felt that a D&C would be the best for me and my family. I felt it would be very difficult to carry on with the pregnancy waiting for a miscarriage. I asked if I could have another sono just to make sure that the pregnancy was not viable, and he agreed. He went ahead and scheduled the D&C for one week (Wednesday) and my follow up sono for 5 days (Monday). 

When Monday came around, I really didn't think anything would change, but to my surprise, there was a perfect little embryo, with a perfect little heart beat. They had been WRONG!!! There was no blighted ovum!!! There was a perfectly viable pregnancy!! Although my situation is very rare, I feel that EVERYONE who is told they have a blighted ovum should make absolutely sure that is the case before scheduling a D&C. 

Needless to say, I am 6 weeks 4 days pregnant with a healthy baby!

Please listen to your body!!


----------



## applegirl

Nichollette - thanks so much for sharing that story! Believe it or not - sadly - I do think there is quite a lot of misdiagnosed miscarriage. I'm so so happy that you and bean are safe. 

:hug: 

Whatever happens in my scan on friday, if we don't see what we are hoping for I promise not to make any quick decisions.


----------



## PollyP

Hi sorry you're stressing - I so know how that feels. I've had 3 m/cs, first one was a blighted ovum found at 11wk scan - it only got to 6 wks and in hindsight my symptoms (not that I had many) started to subside around 8-9wks wks. Then I had a normal m/c at 7.5wks and the 3rd time was a MMC found at 10 wks scan, there was a baby but died at 6-7wks. Symptoms subsided then around 8-9wks. So in my experience your symptoms hang around for a couple of weeks after the pregnancy becomes non-viable. So at your stage with a fall in temperature I am sure its not a m/c symptom. 

I have everything crossed for you that your scan is successful next week and everything goes smoothly this time, I know how hard this whole thing is after so many m/cs - life sucks! But you are pg again so yey!! Did you have tests that confirmed that your previous m/cs were "just bad luck"?? I have just had all the bloods done and am waiting 8 wks for the results - everything takes soooo long 

x


----------



## applegirl

hi Polly - yes you are right - everything does take soooo long. I am so sorry about your losses. 

yes - I have had the blood tests done. They said that everything is normal, but then I got tested for natural killer cells, (and was borderline high) and I'm now participating as a patient in a clinical trial where I may be taking steriods or I may not! Of course, it is great to have something to try, but in a way being in the trial just adds to the stress. I do get more scans though - which is great. 

And you are right - being pregnant is yay!! really yay. despite the worry. 

All the best waiting for your results. Really hope that you get your sticky bean soon soon. :hugs:


----------



## juliespencer9

hi, i had a blight ovum aug last yr, and the midwife and drs told me pregnancy symptoms do continue,i think everyone should have early scan coz if you have a blight ovum its quite common not to find out until first scan at 12 wks and its so sad because its so unexpected. hope this helps x


----------



## applegirl

ladies - thank you for all of your help and support last week. it really meant so much during some days where I was feeling so anxious. 

we got great news today - saw our little bean's heartbeating! i will try to hold on to my PMA now - have another scan in 2 weeks time. 

With much love and :dust: to all of you. :hug:


----------



## Jessa

That's great news! Stay positive!


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news :hugs: I am so pleased for you. Hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## maccy

That is fab news hun congratulations!!!


----------

